# Record Power camvac



## maddogio (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm planning a 20×27 workshop addition that we'll start when the ground thaws. I'd planned for a Oneida Supercell, but the Record Power camvac seems to be a similar kind of machine at a significantly lower price. Specifically, I'm thinking of building a ducted system with the 3-motor camvac collector. It'll collect dust and chips from a table saw, 6 inch jointer, lunchbox planer, 14 inch bandsaw, and midi lathe. One device at a time in this enthusiast's shop.

https://www.thewoodturningstore.com/record-power-cgv386-6-us-camvac-90l-3000w-vacuum-w-4-inlet-no-hose/

Does anybody have any real world experience with these machines and how they might compare with the Supercell?


----------

